# "Sponsor me" section?



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Great idea - but not that easy.

No rep is going to come on a forum and flip through hundreds of youtube videos to find some kid to sponsor. 

Sorry, just the way I feel...


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Great idea - but not that easy.
> 
> No rep is going to come on a forum and flip through hundreds of youtube videos to find some kid to sponsor.
> 
> Sorry, just the way I feel...


Now I'm sure adding a section is easier said then done, but think about it. If your just some random kid that loves watching snowboarding videos, this is your archive. Just by some random kids watching, the number of views will grow. Hopefully, those kids will like/comment/subscribe, adding even more traffic to your videos. Then finally, with all that added traffic, some scout will see it because it will be at the top of the list of videos. Even if they wont get sponsored because the scouts will find it through SF, it will still hopefully add LOADS of traffic. win-win? I think yes ^_^


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not into this side of the sport.
But wouldn't a sponsor be more local. Like a local shop or hill or business. The shop I frequent, I talk with the guy on FB often and via phone as well, when I'm not at his shop. We also talk a lot about our families and what not, kinda a more personal relationship.
Isn't that the kind of relationship you would need to be sponsored? Someone you get gear from regularly and are friends with and you would then promote his shop/gear at any event you were in???

Just thinking out loud, again not my thing but I have a good relationship with my local guy. I was actually gonna see if he would be interested in hiring my son in the shop to help learn the retail/shop side of the sport.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

slyder said:


> I'm not into this side of the sport.
> But wouldn't a sponsor be more local. Like a local shop or hill or business. The shop I frequent, I talk with the guy on FB often and via phone as well, when I'm not at his shop. We also talk a lot about our families and what not, kinda a more personal relationship.
> Isn't that the kind of relationship you would need to be sponsored? Someone you get gear from regularly and are friends with and you would then promote his shop/gear at any event you were in???
> 
> Just thinking out loud, again not my thing but I have a good relationship with my local guy. I was actually gonna see if he would be interested in hiring my son in the shop to help learn the retail/shop side of the sport.


Well that is a means of getting sponsored too I guess. A sponsor is somebody who pays for your competition fees as long as you rep their gear (they usually give it to you) That is just being friendly with him. Now if he starts giving you free hats, in exchange for you wearing them on the slopes, your sponsored.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Isn't this your best means to get sponsored though??? More of a local guy?? If it is just someone over the web wouldn't they want to meet you and see your personality etc to see if you the type of guy they want to sponsor. Making the sponsor incur more costs by meeting you and actually seeing you ride or train.

As a 5 second - 5 minute video can't tell the whole story.

Again not my thing, just wondering.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

this stuff ruins snowboarding for me - i hate it. 

/going to the backcountry section


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

slyder said:


> Isn't this your best means to get sponsored though??? More of a local guy?? If it is just someone over the web wouldn't they want to meet you and see your personality etc to see if you the type of guy they want to sponsor. Making the sponsor incur more costs by meeting you and actually seeing you ride or train.
> 
> As a 5 second - 5 minute video can't tell the whole story.
> 
> Again not my thing, just wondering.


That is true, and I never said your idea won't work. Most people earn sponsorships through competitions. Scouts usually hang out and watch and sponsor the winners. Now you got lucky, you have a great shop near you. Most shops aren't that friendly. Even then though, a shop won't sponsor you because you look good. I doubt they will go out and ride with you - they require a video. So not only would I give the shops that are around me my video, but I can put it up on youtube. Now youtube has a HUUUUGE archive of sponsor-me videos. This would just make getting noticed easier. Now wether you hate the competition side of snowboarding or not, wouldn't you agree that this would help those that are interested in it?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

no no I wasn't bashing or putting you idea down either.
again, I don't know much about this side of the sport. I always just thought most guys that were sponsored are nearly always sponsored via local shops. As the local events I have attended/watched always seemed to have sponsored riders from a near by city that I knew of.
Video's are a great idea to get much more exposure for sure!!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Have you ever applied for a job? Like a job, a company wants to sponsor someone so it will benefit them. It's advertising. Getting your name out there is the way to get noticed. Put yourself in the sponsors shoes...

"Why should I sponsor you and give you free gear based on an edited youtube video of your riding and not your contest (publicity) results, what does that do for me?"

Frankly, if I were a company looking to sponsor riders, the only videos I'd take seriously are the ones sent to my company directly, not posted on a message board or youtube only _hoping_ someone will see it and it damn well better be the best of the bunch. I'd be willing to say half the kids wanting sponsored only want it for status, telling high school friends about it, and they are the only ones who will even care that you are. Way too many people are way too serious about it and don't just ride to have fun. When you start riding for yourself, that's when things happen, keep riding for status and you'll burn out.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Have you ever applied for a job? Like a job, a company wants to sponsor someone so it will benefit them. It's advertising. Getting your name out there is the way to get noticed. Put yourself in the sponsors shoes...
> 
> "Why should I sponsor you and give you free gear based on an edited youtube video of your riding and not your contest (publicity) results, what does that do for me?"
> 
> Frankly, if I were a company looking to sponsor riders, the only videos I'd take seriously are the ones sent to my company directly, not posted on a message board or youtube only _hoping_ someone will see it and it damn well better be the best of the bunch. I'd be willing to say half the kids wanting sponsored only want it for status, telling high school friends about it, and they are the only ones who will even care that you are. Way too many people are way too serious about it and don't just ride to have fun. When you start riding for yourself, that's when things happen, keep riding for status and you'll burn out.


I see exactly what you mean, but if a scout sees a video with over 100,000 views, and a positive like/dislike ratio, they are going to want that rider. Now of course those might not be logical numbers, but you know what I mean. And I am riding for fun. I love the park, and I would say I'm pretty good at it. Why not try to get a little recognition while still doing what I love? Like I said before, adding a section is probably easier said than done, but if you are really interested in getting your name out their... this is not a bad idea.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

As far as a forum goes a sponsor me section seems to of little use. We'd be lucky to have a handful of members who would be good enough to even be considered.

Second, I have seen a fair amount of people get sponsored off of forums. Snowboarders and skiers. They posted their adventures and videos in the trip reports sections of various sites, and a bunch of stuff at TGR. TGR probably has more industry eyes on it than anywhere on the web. If your videos and pics suck, you'll be clowned out of there. If they are good, maybe someone will notice.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> As far as a forum goes a sponsor me section seems to of little use. We'd be lucky to have a handful of members who would be good enough to even be considered.
> 
> Second, I have seen a fair amount of people get sponsored off of forums. Snowboarders and skiers. They posted their adventures and videos in the trip reports sections of various sites, and a bunch of stuff at TGR. TGR probably has more industry eyes on it than anywhere on the web. If your videos and pics suck, you'll be clowned out of there. If they are good, maybe someone will notice.


First off, what is TGR?


Secondly, it isn't a "Sponsor Me" exclusive section. You can post up any video. Call it "The Archives" or something. Just a spot to organize videos a little bit more. I can't tell you how annoying it is trying to search for a good video and not be able to find one. This way, any time you stumble across a good video - one that deserves recognition, or is just straight up awesome - you can post it here. Instead of waisting time looking for a good video, you will know where to find one :thumbsup:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i have to agree with deviant here, the slim chance of getting sponsored form some company rep stumbling upon your video here is not worth making a whole section for it. The sponsor me section will just fill with videos of park rats filming their super steez straight airs and board slides on 3ft wide boxes boxes, with plenty of other shots of them acting like ass holes trying to look cool thinking they are being funny. 

If you really want to get sponsored...go win contests/get noticed/get your name out. Go out to the local mountains, and at least place in the top 3. Have a friend film the contests, make a good edit of you winning a few, then send it to local shops and go from there. 

also, there is a 100% chance that unless you are a full on pro, nationally known rider, your video will NEVER get to 100,000 views. To get to 100,000 views people have to actually be searching for your video, and they wont search for it if they don't know you exist. And how to you get your name out there to recognized to the point where people actually search for your videos??? you get sponsored. See, the sponsor me section is completely redundant.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow I thought a video archive was a good idea... damn guess I was wrong =P Question though, how difficult is it to add a section? Not trying to blackmail or anything, just wondering.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

uh oh a virus 2 said:


> First off, what is TGR?


Teton Gravity Research


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i think a picture/video section would be cool, it would defiantly see more action in the winter once us average joes start filming. Just dont call it "sponsor me" and dont post videos HOPING to be sponsored


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe I wasn't clear. We do have a section to put up your videos and pictures. It's called the Trip Reports forum.

That is where people like Brett McNary (skier) and Kyle Miller (splitboarder) have found sponsors for their endeavors...


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

A video section might be ok but I think there are plenty of other sub forums to stick vids. If you want to bet sponsored, start with finding local joints that will give you contest entry money or some gear. They're going to want to results to back it up like a really dope edit that shows you can pull down lots of views on the internet or contest wins to get exposure.

If you want to get sponsored by the big guys, you have to find whoever manages their regional am teams and sell yourself as someone they should send free shit to. They are going to want to know that others have taken a risk sponsoring you and that you have some sort of internet presence or name winning local contests.

Regardless of what you think of him, Torstein is probably a good example of the way a video blog site can really set yourself apart and make your name into a brand in and of itself. The dude is very smart for doing torstein.net It gives him leverage with Quiksilver/DC. It's kind of a case of chicken and egg, though. His site is only really big because of his name being out there on the Dew Tour and X-Games but the site is also helping him more popular than he would have been without it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Look if you have a sponsor me video just fucking post it and don't go on this stupid rant about how you think there needs to be a section for people to suck off your e cock. Frankly do I give a shit about online people and their videos fuck no, do companies yeah they do if they can fucking move product, can you move product no, do I get free product yes, am I sponsored no, is this a long incoherent sentence with lots of commas, yes it is, and I don't give a flying fuck. Also ride for fun not to get sponsored I hate your generation and you suck in the park.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Look if you have a sponsor me video just fucking post it and don't go on this stupid rant about how you think there needs to be a section for people to suck off your e cock. Frankly do I give a shit about online people and their videos fuck no, do companies yeah they do if they can fucking move product, can you move product no, do I get free product yes, am I sponsored no, is this a long incoherent sentence with lots of commas, yes it is, and I don't give a flying fuck. Also ride for fun not to get sponsored I hate your generation and you suck in the park.


dude, you forgot skinny pants


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Also ride for fun not to get sponsored I hate your generation and you suck in the park.


that last sentence made the entire useless rant great:laugh:


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> that last sentence made the entire useless rant great:laugh:


Lol I'm actually really good and I don't have a video yet, I just thought it was a pretty good idea. Believe me, when I get one I'm going to advertise it EVERYWHERE. And why so much hate about getting a sponsor? I like and am good at the park, so why not get free shit because of it?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And there's that E-penis stroking again. I'm so good, I have a video, I have this, you should worship me, me, me, me, me, me, me. You're not that good you're not even mediocre you're just cocky. I know kids in t shirt shops that are better than you and they don't care if they get a sponsor. You have the wrong attitude.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And there's that E-penis stroking again. I'm so good, I have a video, I have this, you should worship me, me, me, me, me, me, me. You're not that good you're not even mediocre you're just cocky. I know kids in t shirt shops that are better than you and they don't care if they get a sponsor. You have the wrong attitude.



Sponsored or not I love the sport and always will, just why not try for a sponsor? I enjoy it, so why not pursue it a little bit? Now believe me, i'm not stupid. Unless I start throwing down double corks I'm probably not going pro, so my grades are all still A's, but I have fun with it so why not try to get sponsored? It's like football, JV or Varsity I still love and play football, but Varsity is just better.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ME ME ME ME ME I'M A JOCK ME ME ME ME ME. Fuck off dude wrong mentality for snowboarding.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Agrees with BA.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

"Just trying" to get a sponsor isn't going to get you a sponsor. People who adventured around the world on their own dime, taken and written epic accounts along with high quality edits aren't getting sponsored so why would a half-baked first attempt at a park edit, of which there are thousands out there, be enough to get sponsors? The majority of edits on youtube aren't sponsor-me edits, they're just out there because people have an amateur love of snowboarding and cinematography and will spend their _own money_ and _own time_ doing something they never even intend to get anything back out of, let alone a contract. Some of these edits are pretty damned good no matter what scale you judge it on, too.

Look, the people riding pro for teams spent their whole lives trying to get sponsored. They sacrificed everything working a shit night job and riding every hour they could hoping to develop enough skill and style to commoditize their snowboarding into something a company can use to sell snowboard related shit. Believe me, if you were on the cusp of getting a fat contract, not having a section on SBF.com to stick your edit under wouldn't be stopping you. So what would be the point?


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> is this a long incoherent sentence with lots of commas, yes it is, and I don't give a flying fuck.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Fucking hilarious.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Uh Oh's mom said he was good so clearly little Timmy is good. Mothers know all.


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

If you want to get free shit, become a regular at your local shop. Some rep from burton isn't going to see you online and think 'he's our next big star'. You get sponsored not only because you're really good at snowboarding but because you love snowboarding and would be happy doing it for nothing. Spend less time editing videos of your sick grab and spend more time on the mountain actually doing it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Un oh, not to dash your dreams...but you need others to help and filming is not easy. Need friends that have a good camera, with some good shooting skills, a good editing skills, good snow, weather and light....etc. There are a ton of kids that have skillz that say they want to get some good edits....but when a good day hits they are way too antsy to stand around waiting for the shot to get set up. Just realize for 1 minute of good vid there are probably many many hours of film, labor and expense. Just noting that you need others to help your E-penis stroking. At least around my parts you couldn't pay anybody enough $ to give up poo lines inorder for you to be p-star.

btw we are talking to this kid

uh oh a virus 2 
Junior Member
Join Date: Sep 2011
What size board should I get? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey guys, the title says it all. What size board should I get?

height - 5'5
weight - 145
shoe size - 10
age - 14
style - park

I had pretty much the same specs last season, I was about 135 and 5'3. I was riding on a 142cm board. Even then, that board felt a little bit too small. Especially when I would do a board slide and my nose and tail would be touching the snow -_- My mom is bent on the fact that park = small board and refuses to believe that I need anything bigger than a 142cm. Lol my dad is on my side, but my mom is like "NO. YOUR WRONG." So anyway, who is right? Should I stick with my 142cm this season, or should I get something bigger? I ONLY ride park.


----------

